# Problem with USB Optical Mouse



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a wired USB optical mouse and seemingly every second time I turn the PC on, the mouse will not work. Without turning off the PC I simply remove the plug from the USB port and put it back. Whoooohooo..."found new USB device". Then it works fine until the next or the next time I boot up.
I have 6 USB ports and no matter which one I try, it will eventually give me the same problem. This does not happen with any of my other USB devices, just the mouse. Any suggestions or is it time for a new mouse.? Thanks.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

It's probably a quirk between the mouse and motherboard. My girlfriend has a Razor Diamondback and so do I. Her old computer would intermittently do the exact same thing. Mine has never had a problem. Since I rebuilt her PC she has had no issues with the mouse.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I am going to change the mouse and see it that helps. The MB is relatively new so I am not planning to replace it soon.

EDIT. NOV. 24.....for future readers, it seems the problem was the mouse.


----------

